# Fly Tying Desk



## ellisredfish

I had been searching for a fly tying desk on the internet but either I did not like what I found or the price was too high. I stopped at a small furniture store on Crosstimbers and found this desk for $200 in one of their catalogs. It took four months for the desk to arrive. Well it was worth the wait. The desk is well made of oak. It has plenty of storage space for tools, bobbins, thread, DVD's, fly tying books and other items. The top rolls down and has a lock. It is a nice piece of furniture.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr.

lol. i use to have that exact desk for a computer desk. it is a nifty desk


----------



## ellisredfish

LOL. Funny you should say that. I have a large desk just like the one in the picture that I also use as my computer desk. I originally bought the large desk for my son while he was in college. After he moved out it became my computer desk.


----------



## NW80

Where did you find it again?


----------



## LUISJG

yo can buy something like that at walmart for 60 bucks ,,i did,, its great!!!!


----------



## munson

sweet lookin setup...I KNOW the walmart aint oak, but it gets the job done!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ellis thats a sweet looking set up. now if i was into attachin feathers and fur to a hook instead of buying them. that is what i would get.


----------



## LUISJG

yeah the walmart one been gooD to me for about 7 years

but I wish I had one like Ellisredish!!!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

that is a fine looking desk! no point in owning one that nice for me, I will just cover it up with stuff! My wife got me a really nice table so I would have a place to work and it is covered with stuff! LOL!


----------



## ellisredfish

Yes the desk is nice and it matches the large one that I have my computer sitting on. However, I will never buy another piece of furniture from the same store again. It took forever to get the desk and the service was terrible. I am glad that I finally got it when I did though. There is one problem, it did not take me long to have the whole surface covered with fly tying materials and tools.


----------

